# Searching some answers about GHRP-2 and CJ-1295



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi! Iam pretty new with this peptides and I wonder how does it work the best way? I know there is alot of threads about this but I want to ask personally. Does it work like a normal growth hormon? What is their job? Can you take them on diet to contest? And at least how many IUs per day for best result? Right now i take like 5 IUS, 3 times a day like before morning breakfast 15 minutes before, 15-30 minutes before food and 15-30 minutes before late meal.

Hope for some good answers mates


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

One another intressting question would be how much ius is 100MCG? Becuse I am from Sweden and have no information of this.. just to take 5-10 IUS 3 times per day would be good. So the question is how much ius is 100MCG and how should you take it for best effect?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Look under my posts, there's a thread about this with links, this should help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtical (Jun 8, 2011)

Marylandmuscle said:


> Hope for some good answers mates


They are here, if you are prepared to read your A** off. Do a search on there here, there is a wealth of information, and the people here are great, but put in a few hours. You won't regret it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Give this a read

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Just some more questions about it..... I rather ask for... can you get really tierd like you take sleeping pills or something becuse i feel really tierd alot when i started with this.


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

The other question i was suppose to ask to that i forgott was.. they say the best results is to shoot it in the fat tissue... but if you shot it lets say in muscle inject like biceps, calfs, chest etc.. will it make some kind of better growth or something? Or just shoot it in the fat tissue?


----------



## mattbass (Oct 9, 2008)

You can do subq(into fat) or intra muscular.


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Do it works like a normal growth hormon that makes youre metabolism work faster?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Marylandmuscle said:


> Just some more questions about it..... I rather ask for... can you get really tierd like you take sleeping pills or something becuse i feel really tierd alot when i started with this. ?


releasing Natural GH will make you a little tired so it is common.



Marylandmuscle said:


> Do it works like a normal growth hormon that makes youre metabolism work faster?


normal Growth Hormone??? Normal Growth Hormone as you put it does not speed up your metabolism as such.......and by normal GH do you mean GH you inject?

GHRP-2 and CJC releases natural GH from your own pituitary gland....to be fair mate you really need to do some more reading on the subject....


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Well what i meant by taking GH that you inject and counts IUs per day it makes bodybuilder to eat more and their metabolism works faster so... every pros takes alot of GH what Ive heard and what i was wondering if GHRP and CJ works the same? Becuse its cheaper to buy this then normal GH for yourself.. so the question is if its work the same and are good stuff


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Marylandmuscle said:


> Well what i meant by taking GH that you inject and counts IUs per day it makes bodybuilder to eat more and their metabolism works faster so...


no it does not, GH that you inject does not make you hungry nor does it speed up the metabolism.....when ever you eat the metabolism spikes for how long and how fast depends on you as an individual......



Marylandmuscle said:


> every pros takes alot of GH what Ive heard


that may be but are you a Pro?? what you need to be wondering is did they take it to become a Pro?? not what they are using when they are a Pro...



Marylandmuscle said:


> what i was wondering if GHRP and CJ works the same? Becuse its cheaper to buy this then normal GH for yourself.. so the question is if its work the same and are good stuff


GHRP and CJC releases natural GH from the body GH that you inject is synthetic so it is not the same as one is natural and one is man made, how they effect the body is similar but you need to understand what the peptides do and how they work to use them correctly, did you read the post i recommended you to read??


----------

